# little help here please



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,Wondering if you folks can let me know if my male/female guesses are correct or not.All of them are 13-14 weeks old..most are BO's there are 4 RIR's and 4 Ameracaunas...thanks
Brothers.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Number 1 I believe to be a Ameracauna Roo.
Number 2 We believe to be 2 RIR roo's in the back and the pullet at the front.
Number 3 Is Earl..I know he's a Rooster but just wanted to show him off!! He's being kept as our breeder.
Number 4 is a weird little girl we have that has no butt...so thats what we call her.."no butt".
Number 5 is "Taco"...he our super aggressive Ameracauna Roo...his days are numbered.
Number 6 are the suspected 3 RIR roos and a BO hen.

Im going to try to get better shots of the suspected BO's...hard to get a good shot of them.

Thanks
Brothers.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Pic 1: One RIR and one Ameracauna rooster...one BO pullet. One pretty Golden Retriever
Pic 2: Three pullets and 2 RIR roos. Two bronze turkeys? One tom, the other hen?...maybe..hard to tell from this angle.
Pic 3: BO roo
Pic 4: BO pullet
Pic 5: Ameracuana or EE roo
Pic 6: 3 RIR roos and one BO pullet...same pretty dog in the background.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Do you have broadside pics of the RIR roos and your pic for keeping? That would be interesting, to judge the conformation of your RIRs.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

We are undecided on what RIR to keep.Not sure if we just keep the biggest all around one or..???? We only ended up with one pullet out of our 4 RIR's so I hope she will be a good layer.We are going to try to get all of the fertile eggs we canout of her in the spring and drastically up the numbers of red's....I will work on getting a good side picture of each RIR rooster ASAP...thanks BEE

Brothers


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Look for the bird with a deep chest, wide stance, long and flat back with just a slight lift to the tail, but not too much. Broad at the shoulders, broad at the hip(not pinched looking), long in the leg but not too long. 

Sometimes it takes until they are 6 mo. to pick the best body style and type, so you could choose two of the best on conformation and then choose between those two when they are more mature.


----------

